# Shirts umfärben



## Flyrus (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle!

Super Forum hoffe man kann mir auch n wenig helfen.

Ich kriege es einfach nicht hin die Farbe der Shirts zu wechseln z.b Schwarz oder dunkel blau.

Kannmir einer erklären wie das geht. Habe an sich schon etwas Erfahrung mit Vektordateien aber das will einfach nicht klappen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ink (4. Mai 2011)

Moin
Das liegt daran, dass das Shirt ein Gitterobjekt ist. Jeder einzelne Gitterpunkt hat hier seine eigene Farbe.

Mit aktiviertem Objekt -> Bearbeiten -> Farbbalance einstellen
Oder aber über "Interaktive Farbe", befindet sich im selben Menü.
Nebenbei gefragt: Wo kommen die Shirts her und hast du die Rechte es hier zum Download anzubieten?

Beste


----------



## Flyrus (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo ink,
vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. Werde mal versuchen nach deinen Vorgaben die Farbe zu ändern.

Die Shirtds habe ich frei im Internet auf na Website für Vektoren runtergeladen, denke nicht das da was sein sollte.


----------



## ink (6. Mai 2011)

Moin
wenn noch Fragen auftauchen, dann stell sie 
die Macher freuen sich sicher über nen Link zu deren Seite, wäre nur fair.

Beste


----------

